# Are Arabians high strung?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Is he high strung before you gallop?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, the more I train my mare, the less high strung she gets. But she'll always have some Snort & Blow in her...


----------



## MissingAlec (Aug 6, 2013)

natisha said:


> Is he high strung before you gallop?



That is a good question. What strain is he? Certain strains are more high strung then others, for example Egyptian Arabians tend to be more spirited then the Polish strain of Arabian. It also depends on the horse. Some are spirited while others are alot more mellow.


----------



## Ashy1998 (Aug 6, 2013)

He's still controllable too


----------



## Ashy1998 (Aug 6, 2013)

bsms said:


> Well, the more I train my mare, the less high strung she gets. But she'll always have some Snort & Blow in her...





natisha said:


> Is he high strung before you gallop?


No he's perfect before the gallop


----------



## lolo (Jan 4, 2013)

i have an arabian and she is an absolute dream! i also have ridden MANY of my coaches arabians and they are all the same. i would GREATLY assume that it is because of the past training the horse has had for gaming. doing things like practicing western pleasure like gaits would really help your horse to realize that the lope is not a "race" .


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

No more high-strung on the average than any other breed of horse, ime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

My experience with my arabians is they are quite cool and relax when we start our training rides. They do "light up" after a good trot or gallop, it wakes them up (in a fun way). Wouldn't call it high-strung though.

But, my mare is really high-strung at the beginning of an event (LD-endurance), in anticipation I believe. So that ex gaming horse possibly anticipates "the race" when you gallop.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah - they are very high strung. At least when they aren't playing dead:



Or going belly up:



Or looking for the best piece of pasture:



Seriously, though, they tend to be very level headed horses. Just like any other breed, there are certain lines that are hotter than others, but for the most part they are just very loyal and very smart. I think it is their intelligence that sometimes makes them seem high strung. They will not put up with stupidity or cruelty. The trainers and/or owners that they outsmart are the ones that call them high strung. They do demand your affection and loyalty.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine can be calm and level headed but once you get her going she wants to GO. She knows when to cool it but she will always be an active high energy and willed horse. But I would not trade her for the world.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Great photos Arab Mama! Can't add any more than what was already said.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My "high strung" Arab has been a lesson horse for little children since he was 8 years old.

He prefers children and has carefully carried them for up to three hours at on trails that weren't groomed horse trails. Depending on the child's age, some rode by themselves, others were ponied.

He's in his early 20's in these pictures.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

One of my high strung, halter horses, is very green under saddle, maybe 6 months training total? Her first 2 under saddle shows were 2 very big shows, Iowa Gold Star and US Nationals. She was totally level headed at both. My beginner rider husband rides her all over the place, bareback with a halter and lead rope. She is one of the BEST beginner horses I've ever had, and she's still pretty much a beginner herself.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

It depends on the horse.
Not all Egyptian arabians are hot and not all Polish are calm.
The most hyper horse I own is a pure polish mare.
IMO all horses get a little hyper after running. Some more than others. Shalom


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I wouldn't call them high strung but I would say they tend to be very enthusiastic about life at times 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know many breeds that are not a little hot after going for a gallop.

think of what arabs were bred for. war horses of the dessert. Long miles in extremely challenging conditions. prized for their fearlessness and spirit. Its not shocking when they are fed rich foods with nothing to do that they get a bit hot. they were not bred to be plod along trail horses. On top of that, many arabs are bred for halter, with a focus on flashyness and looks, forgetting that all important temperament. Any ways, to clearly answer your question,

Yes, in general arabs are a "hot blooded" breed, and tend to be more sensitive and forward than other breeds that were bred to be quiet and steady saddle horses.


----------



## As You Wish (May 22, 2013)

My 8 yr old Arabian mare is so mild mannered, great with beginners and kids. People often joke that she does not know she is an Arabian. But when she hits a certain point in a serious workout, she becomes a different horse. Excited, rushy, full of **** and vinegar, in a good way. She doesn't do anything stupid just really wakes up.

My 15 yr old Arabian Mare is ready to go 24 hrs a day. Very forward and full of energy. Not just anyone can ride her. I love the energy and attitude of the Arabian.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

AsYouWish, you describe exactly my mare in your 8yo and my gelding in your 15yo.


----------

